# Roadtrek vs Airstream Trailer?



## blaucke (Jun 10, 2009)

Hi,

I'm planning on traveling the country alone as a single woman. I'm newly divorced and want to live full time for a while as I travel around the US. I'm interested in either the Roadtrek Sprinter or the 16' Airstream Bambi. I really like them both and they are very different. 

I have some questions that I would loved answered by those of you who have have owned or traveled in a travel trailer and a class B type RV. 

I can see advantages of both... Class B... easier to drive vs towing a trailer, all-in-one for ease and safety, etc.

Trailer... can leave 'home' at camp while using tow vehicle to drive around in, once set up it stays and doesn't need to be packed just to drive to store, etc.

Is there anyone out there who has some thoughts that would be helpful for me in deciding which way to go? 

Thanks,
Belinda


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (Jun 10, 2009)

RE: Roadtrek vs Airstream Trailer?



That's a hard thing to decide. The Roadtrek might be easier for a woman. Safer (don't have to get out to sleep in it), pretty much park it anywhere, compact. You could also get around the packing it up to go to the store by getting a small compact car and towing it behind the Roadtrek. Then you could leave the Roadtrek parked just as if it were a trailer.

But you would have more storage in the Airstream and it would be roomier. I think if it were me I might just go for the Airstream. It would probably hold up longer and have a better resale value. But, in the end it is your choice. Good luck and welcome to the forum!

Janeen


----------



## C Nash (Jun 10, 2009)

Re: Roadtrek vs Airstream Trailer?

Welcome to the forum and I agree with Janeen. If you are ok with backing, hitching, unhitching and will stay in the same cg for longer periods of time I would go with the Airstream.  Very good TT and hold resale better than most rvs but if you are buying new the airstream price is high for a TT and will depreciate a lot from new price.  Not a lot of storage in the Bambi but should be ok for one person. Not familiar with how much you can tow with the Roadtrek but think you could tow a small vehicle. Look both over good and think of all the pros and cons of each. Tell us more about how and where you are planning on camping and traveling and maybe better advice will come along.  Don;t jump into anything before checking everything out.  You are probably going through some tough times so decide wisely on what you are doing. As Janeen said only you can make that decision as which is best for you.  Good luck and keep us posted


----------



## brodavid (Jun 11, 2009)

Re: Roadtrek vs Airstream Trailer?

I agree with Janeen and Chelse, good point in all in one for the Roadtrek, if you already have a good tow veh, go for the Airstream, if you have to buy a truck on top of the TT then I would like the Roadtrek. Still your choice, look at them both, pretend you are living in them, check out where you sleep and cook , and do not forget the bath area.

God Bless you on your choice


----------



## blaucke (Jun 12, 2009)

Re: Roadtrek vs Airstream Trailer?

Wow! Thank you Janeen, Chelse, and BroDavid for your responses!  

I have to admit that after really visualizing living, traveling, working, etc. in my mind's eye, that I'm leaning towards the Roadtrek. I would have to buy both the TT & tow vehicle as my current vehicle isn't strong enough to safely tow a TT. In the end, the price would be about the same for either the Roadtrek or TT/Tow Vehicle. I buy used as I can save so much money and I can usually find vehicles that are in excellent condition for a lot less than new... and I sure don't need to be paying for the "New Car Smell'!! Also right now the thought of having to find a good used TT AND appropriate tow vehicle sounds like a lot. 

I'm planning on traveling around the US, looks like by my map around the edges, visiting friends along the way, and building my business too.  So I see a fair amount of traveling, and at least at this point, not so much staying in one place for long periods... and I know that things change.  I'm really wanting to let go of too much planning and also be able to follow my intuition. I'm thinking I may take a bicycle along... though a friend just purchased a Vespa that looks pretty darn cute. I could put on the back of the Roadtrek on the Tow Hitch. Though that would make my rig longer... 

I really appreciate all your thoughts and advice. Really helps to talk with people who have 'been there'.  

Blessings,
Belinda


----------



## C Nash (Jun 12, 2009)

Re: Roadtrek vs Airstream Trailer?

Belinda, with this new information I would lean toward the Roadtrek.  Think you would enjoy the travels and meeting new people.  Campers tend to be very frindly and helpful.  You might want to look into some of the discount camping programs.  We are Passport America members and it has really paid off. Hang around here and ask any question.  Lot of knowledge here.


----------



## LEN (Jun 13, 2009)

Re: Roadtrek vs Airstream Trailer?

You layed it out fairly well in your first post. Each has its advantage and disadvantage. The big three I see is in the Roadtrek is no permanent bed and the shower and toilet are one and the same, plus having to put everything away to move or do any driving. Even with a small TT you can have a bathroom and maybe a permanent bed. The sleep area is prime for me gotta have a good bed. 

LEN


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (Jun 13, 2009)

Re: Roadtrek vs Airstream Trailer?

I'm with Len, gotta have my permanent bed and bathroom.  :laugh:


----------



## RoadtrekVP (Jun 20, 2009)

RE: Roadtrek vs Airstream Trailer?

Hi Belinda,
You have done your homework well. As I have a Roadtrek and a Class A Beaver I know both worlds. I have logged nearly 100k miles on my RT and yes the bed is important. I have set it up with a permanent bed as I have a 210 model. 

As a single woman traveling alone or with pets both of your options would fit your plans. I would suggest you rent before you purchase to see which option you prefer. The Sprinter has many good features and one is economy and very practical. With an Airstream you would need to find a RV park, unhitch, then travel. You also need to return to the Park. The Roadtrek saves you time not having to stay at RV Parks when traveling and touring as you can park anywhere. After playing tourist you continue on your journey and stay free at Wal-Marts, Sam's club, etc. It is much safer not having to get out of your truck to get to the Airstream. Also when towing your fuel consumption is high not to mention climbing hills and sway. You are much longer compared to a RT at 22 feet when towing the Airstream. 

Other benefits include joining Roadtrek International which offers many Rallies and the 5th largest Chapter of FMCA. You can free benefits from FMCA. You are welcomed to join a Rally as a Guest to check it out. 

After all said it does come down to space and creature comforts. Only you can determine what you want and more so when full timing. 

Wendell Nunes
VP, Roadtrek International, Region 8


----------



## RoadtrekVP (Jun 20, 2009)

RE: Roadtrek vs Airstream Trailer?

Hi Belinda,
You have done your homework well. As I have a Roadtrek and a Class A Beaver I know both worlds. I have logged nearly 100k miles on my RT and yes the bed is important. I have set it up with a permanent bed as I have a 210 model. 

As a single woman traveling alone or with pets both of your options would fit your plans. I would suggest you rent before you purchase to see which option you prefer. The Sprinter has many good features and one is economy and very practical. With an Airstream you would need to find a RV park, unhitch, then travel. You also need to return to the Park. The Roadtrek saves you time not having to stay at RV Parks when traveling and touring as you can park anywhere. After playing tourist you continue on your journey and stay free at Wal-Marts, Sam's club, etc. It is much safer not having to get out of your truck to get to the Airstream. Also when towing your fuel consumption is high not to mention climbing hills and sway. You are much longer compared to a RT at 22 feet when towing the Airstream. 

Other benefits include joining Roadtrek International which offers many Rallies and the 5th largest Chapter of FMCA. You can free benefits from FMCA. You are welcomed to join a Rally as a Guest to check it out. 

After all said it does come down to space and creature comforts. Only you can determine what you want and more so when full timing. 

Wendell Nunes
VP, Roadtrek International, Region 8


----------



## RoadtrekVP (Jun 20, 2009)

RE: Roadtrek vs Airstream Trailer?

Hi Belinda,
You have done your homework well. As I have a Roadtrek and a Class A Beaver I know both worlds. I have logged nearly 100k miles on my RT and yes the bed is important. I have set it up with a permanent bed as I have a 210 model. 

As a single woman traveling alone or with pets both of your options would fit your plans. I would suggest you rent before you purchase to see which option you prefer. The Sprinter has many good features and one is economy and very practical. With an Airstream you would need to find a RV park, unhitch, then travel. You also need to return to the Park. The Roadtrek saves you time not having to stay at RV Parks when traveling and touring as you can park anywhere. After playing tourist you continue on your journey and stay free at Wal-Marts, Sam's club, etc. It is much safer not having to get out of your truck to get to the Airstream. Also when towing your fuel consumption is high not to mention climbing hills and sway. You are much longer compared to a RT at 22 feet when towing the Airstream. 

Other benefits include joining Roadtrek International which offers many Rallies and the 5th largest Chapter of FMCA. You can free benefits from FMCA. You are welcomed to join a Rally as a Guest to check it out. 

After all said it does come down to space and creature comforts. Only you can determine what you want and more so when full timing. 

Wendell Nunes
VP, Roadtrek International, Region 8


----------

